# Bellator MMA's Kimbo Slice hospitalized in Florida, situation 'does not look good'



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Report: Bellator MMA's Kimbo Slice hospitalized in Florida, situation 'does not look good'
> By Milan Ordoñez  @Mr_Ordonez on Jun 6, 2016, 9:53p 23
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/6...slice-hospitalized-situation-not-looking-good


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

His death has been confirmed. RIP Kimbo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First we lose one of the best in the world then an internet sensation who despite his lack of MMA skills did bring MMA to the mainstream. And less then a week apart. Muhammed Ali was understandable but Kimbo wasn't even 45.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

RIP Kimbo




> Bellator MMA tonight (June 6, 2016) confirmed that Kevin Ferguson -- a.k.a. Kimbo Slice -- has indeed died after being rushed to a hospital in South Florida with an undisclosed "dire" medical emergency.
> 
> The mixed martial arts (MMA) organization issued the following formal statement:
> 
> "We are all shocked and saddened by the devastating and untimely loss of Kimbo Slice, a beloved member of the Bellator family. One of the most popular MMA fighters ever, Kimbo was a charismatic, larger-than-life personality that transcended the sport. Outside of the cage he was a friendly, gentle giant and a devoted family man. His loss leaves us all with extremely heavy hearts, and our thoughts and prayers are with the entire Ferguson family and all of Kimbo's friends, fans and teammates."


http://www.mmamania.com/2016/6/6/11874304/kimbo-slice-dead-42-bellator-statement-mma-fighter


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard the cause was congestive heart failure.


----------

